# Fu**ing Faunariums !



## dragonsRus (Jun 1, 2008)

*Dont You Think they should make larger faunariums !*
*i mean, the biggest one is this*








*they need some bigger sizes, like the 50lr RUBS*


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

why cant u just use a 50ltr rub?


----------



## dragonsRus (Jun 1, 2008)

Pleco07 said:


> why cant u just use a 50ltr rub?


 Because i dont think they look good lol
i know its just the same as a faunarium but i think it looks like you keep a snake in a box :whistling2:


----------



## blackdragon (Jun 27, 2008)

a 3ft faunarium would be so cool, about time some one made some quality plastic snake box's would do wonders for the hobby and make some one very rich


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

dragonsRus said:


> Because i dont think they look good lol
> i know its just the same as a faunarium but i think it looks like you keep a snake in a box :whistling2:


Each to their own, i keep sum of mine in 'boxes' :lol2:


----------



## dragonsRus (Jun 1, 2008)

blackdragon said:


> a 3ft faunarium would be so cool, about time some one made some quality plastic snake box's would do wonders for the hobby and make some one very rich


 exactly !


----------



## dragonsRus (Jun 1, 2008)

Pleco07 said:


> Each to their own, i keep sum of mine in 'boxes' :lol2:


 Lol i know there not boxes and do exactly the same as a faunarium, but they dont look "snakeish" lol


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

dragonsRus said:


> Lol i know there not boxes and do exactly the same as a faunarium, but they dont look "snakeish" lol


meh i gotta say faunariums don't look any more "snakeish" then RUBS. I mean lets compare:

Faunarium...










RUB...










snake...












It's not like the faunarium looks much more like say this corn snake then the RUB. Both are way too boxy, ok the Faunarium is thinner but that's only cos it's a flat faunarium.:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

If a 3 foot one breaks and many of them do in transit its going to be a bugger to pay in loss of stock. Id love bigger ones though but they have to be taller as i dont like the large ones stay the same height as a normal one.


----------



## dragonsRus (Jun 1, 2008)

joeyboy said:


> meh i gotta say faunariums don't look any more "snakeish" then RUBS. I mean lets compare:
> 
> Faunarium...
> 
> ...


*Ok obviously none of them look like a snake.*
*but the faunariums look more exotic and look like something for a snake*
*where as the RUB looks like you keep a snake in a toy box ! :censor:*


----------



## kiriak (Feb 10, 2006)

Faunariums fill a *niche* market. Three smallish 'low/flat' sizes, three smallish taller/squarer ones. 
Anything bigger than that and you don't want it to look like a plastic storage box................. get a viv! :whistling2:


----------



## shefgecko (Oct 25, 2008)

I agree with the starter of this post.

The only Rubs i can get dont have very clear plastic. They totally dull down the colour of the reptiles within them. Is a pain!


----------



## NXSmiggy (Oct 29, 2008)

i see what your saying but £20 -30 for a new faunarium or £100 - 130 for a well constructed viv. i would say viv always but sometimes the money just isent worth it

also a 3ft viv is hardly portable , whereas a 3ft plastic faunarium would be highly mobile.

i also do not really like RUB as you cant see into them very well im my experience.

or can you get clear~ish ones now?


----------



## shefgecko (Oct 25, 2008)

NXSmiggy said:


> or can you get clear~ish ones now?


if you can please tell me where!!!


----------

